# oborzió



## Nonour86

Sziasztok!

Nemrég jutott eszembe ez a szó, amit kb. 15 éve szokott egy akkori osztálytársunk használni, csak már nem rémlik, mire. Így leírva, magyar kontextusban a Google csak fórumokon nicknévként, ill. egy esetben a következő környezetben dobta ki: "Te csicska rasszista oborzió, azt hiszed, h a csicska szovegeddel kemény leszel ".

Angolul találtam ugyan olyat, hogy pl_. "_i had sex and im preg where do i get an oborsion_"_

Na mindegy, a lényeg az, hogy hallotta-e valaki már?

köszi


----------



## arlett

Én sosem hallottam - de nem lehet, hogy az "_abortion_" elferdült változata?  A kontextusba illene...


----------



## Zsanna

Nekem is úgy tűnik, hogy az angol az lehet, de magyarul nem hallottam vagy láttam még sehol. (Az idézeted alapján nem úgy néz ki, mintha valami emelkedett stílusú szó lenne...)

Egyébként pedig üdv a fórumon, Nonour86!


----------



## Nonour86

Igen, az angol példa az nekem is nagyjából világos volt. Bár hogy a magyarhoz van-e köze, azt nem tudom, csak a hangzása alapján gondoltam, hogy "külföldiesen" is rákeresek..

Hát igen, a stílusról annyit, hogy valóban nem egy túl magas intellektusú egyén volt, aki ezt használta.. 
De mivel ő pl. a "szophoklész" és a "kuratórium" szavakban is szexuális tartalmakat vélt felfedezni, amiket markáns gesztusokkal tett még egyértelműbbé, gondoltam az "oborziónak" is csak kell valahonnan származnia...

Egyébként pedig köszi


----------

